

Two Stage Tether to Orbit Launch System – Space Elevator Conference 2012 - johncarpinelli
http://electrictakeoff.com/archives/718

======
SlipperySlope
This is totally awesome! The lower stage can be built with available materials
and bootstrap the development of the orbital part by making existing aircraft
launches so much cheaper that air freight could compete with ground
transportation costs.

